# ELROY'S 9000 pearls of wisdom!



## linguist786

*WW*
​
* PLEASE JOIN ME IN CONGRATULATING ELROY FOR HIS 9000 PEARLS OF PURE WISDOM!  *


*FÉLICITATIONS POUR TES 9000 POSTES!*

*VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HOCHINTERESSANTEN POSTE UND DEINEN AUSGEZEICHNETEN UND ERFORDERLICHEN BEITRAG ZU DER HILFE DIESES FORUMS!*


तेरे मदद के साथ यह वेब साइत पर बहुत मजा आता है!***

*મુબારક બાદી **۔*

* ..... C**O**N**G**R**A**T**U**L**A**T**I**O**N**S**, **E**L**R**O**Y**!**!.....   *​ 
*With your help, this website is a lot of fun to be part of.​


----------



## jester.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 9000 tollen, geistreichen und hilfreichen Beiträgen.* 

 *Vielen Dank für deine großartige Mitarbeit hier im Forum, sowohl als Moderator, als auch als Forero. *​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni al nostro mostro di cultura. Peccato che ormai non ti si veda quasi più nella nostra provincia dell'impero 

Carlo


----------



## Confused Linguist

Congratulations, Elroy!!!


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS POR TODO*


----------



## Arenita

*What an important number!!! Congratulations and thank you for sharing your knowledge with us!!!*


----------



## Kelly B

Glückwünsche, Elroy!  
Ich hörte, daß du dein Deutsches übst, also ich dieses durch einen on-line-übersetzer hindurchführe. Ist er so lustig, wie ich dachte, daß er sein konnte?  Sowieso für deine Hilfe und deinen Einblick danke. 
Gut gemacht!


----------



## Whodunit

*Ein aufrichtiger Dank gilt dir*
*wegen deiner immer fortwährenden und ausgiebigen Hilfe*
*in allen Foren.*
*Ich hoffe,*
*dass du uns weitere*
*9*
*so wunderbare Beiträge bescheren wirst. *​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts.


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades Elroy! Muchas gracias por todo lo que aprendo de tí.


----------



## mimi2

*       Hi, Elroy.*

         Congratulations on your 9000 pearls of wisdom!

*Thank you for your kind help.*
*    mimi.*


----------



## cherine

*Queridisimo Elroy*
*Muchisimas felicidades*
*Not for the number of the posts*
* But for the value of each of them *
*  *​ 
*تسعة آلاف مبروك*​


----------



## GenJen54

What can one say that hasn't already been said?  Thank you, thank you to our ELROY, el Roi des Langues, for your kindness, wisdom and time.

You're well on your way to equalling THIS bloke in the number of "forms of communication" you understand.  He only knows 6,000,000.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and thanks!  You're an inspiration to us all.

It took a lot of time to fit 9,000 of these onto the string, but I hope that you like it!



big squashy hug,
Chaska


----------



## lauranazario

No wonder Elroy is so helpful in so many fora.
The man has his own language tapes! 

Congratulations... and well done! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cyanista

*

...in Ehrfurcht erstarrt und um Worte verlegen...


*


----------



## Jana337

زلاتشيتكو,

إخ موس مير آتواس عفالّن لاسن, أوم داينّ شبراخايد نيخت تسو فاليتسن. 

إخ ليب ديخ - دو بيست مع ع أوند آلّس!  

ينا

​


----------



## elroy

Einen ganz herzlichen Dank an alle.​ 
Es freut mich, tagein, tagaus mit euch zusammenzuarbeiten und immer wieder von und mit euch zu lernen. ​


----------



## Agnès E.

COMMENT ai-je pu rater ça ?
Gargl, je me sens si honteuse...

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon, cher E. !


----------



## Xerinola

Muchas Felicidades Elroy!

Saludos From Barcelona!

X:


----------



## la reine victoria

From a Queen to a King -


Pearls of Wisdom​ 
and my very sincere
CONGRATULATIONS​ 
* * * * *​ 
Good luck with your business venture!​ 




LRV​


----------



## Outsider

My congratulations, Elroy.
_You are a well of wisdom._​


----------



## emma42

Mon dieu, elroy!  9000?!  Comment as-tu fait cela?!
Bravo, mon pote.
Toujours poli, toujours intelligent.
Emma42
​


----------

